# Train journeys - discounts - Renfe



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hiya ... for those of you who like to travel and see different parts of Spain (I know there are one or two of you out there!) I thought this may be of interest - published in the Sur in English this week. I need to get more info but some of the destinations look like places I still want to see - and if it also includes 1 night in a hotel then it sounds a pretty good deal .......!! Sue xx :ranger:


Renfe plans to attract passengers over the high season with a package deal, '100 escapadas', which includes a return train ticket to one of the 100 most popular national holiday destinations plus a night in a hotel for between 57 and 99 euros.

The trips, which must be booked at travel agencies, also include discounts on car rental and entrances to museums. Antequera and Ronda are the only two Malaga destinations on the route, which includes Granada, Cordoba, Cadiz and Almeria. The offer runs until December 15th.

As part of Renfe's second campaign, 'Muévete en tren', a free child AVE ticket is given away with every adult return ticket booked in tourist class. This applies only to children under 14. There are also discounts for bookings made for groups of between four and nine passengers until September 13th, and discounts of 50 per cent on return train tickets booked by young people in possession of a young persons' card (Carnet Joven).


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

For those who have not been on RENFE trains, you are missing a treat. Comparing them with British Rail/ SJ or whover is like comparing Man Utd and Man Cxxx. They both have intentions of getting to the destination in style but ,,,,,,


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

That was a pathetic comparison but I am sure you know what I mean. Great trains, on time etc etc


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> That was a pathetic comparison but I am sure you know what I mean. Great trains, on time etc etc


I have used them in the past and I agree with you Steve. But then I have pretty good experiences of the public transport here including the bus service! although I whine on about the time it takes me to get back to Estepona everynight ... the coach I travel on is always on time, is clean, is comfortable and the drivers have (so far!) been friendly and helpful ..... and its pretty cheap too!

Sue x:ranger:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya ... for those of you who like to travel and see different parts of Spain (I know there are one or two of you out there!) I thought this may be of interest - published in the Sur in English this week. I need to get more info but some of the destinations look like places I still want to see - and if it also includes 1 night in a hotel then it sounds a pretty good deal .......!! Sue xx :ranger:
> 
> 
> Renfe plans to attract passengers over the high season with a package deal, '100 escapadas', which includes a return train ticket to one of the 100 most popular national holiday destinations plus a night in a hotel for between 57 and 99 euros.
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hiya ... for those of you who like to travel and see different parts of Spain (I know there are one or two of you out there!) I thought this may be of interest - published in the Sur in English this week. I need to get more info but some of the destinations look like places I still want to see - and if it also includes 1 night in a hotel then it sounds a pretty good deal .......!! Sue xx :ranger:
> 
> 
> Renfe plans to attract passengers over the high season with a package deal, '100 escapadas', which includes a return train ticket to one of the 100 most popular national holiday destinations plus a night in a hotel for between 57 and 99 euros.
> ...



now that sounds good


both my kids are still under 14:clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> now that sounds good
> 
> 
> both my kids are still under 14:clap2:


I had a look. Too expensive for me i'm afraid, (and slow). My daughter's 15 unfortunately


----------

